# Cheap clipper set



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Just thought I'd share this link, will be ordering one myself 

With money being a bit tight at the moment these are a great bargain 

Here's the link http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product.asp?dept_id=1404&pf_id=52131v

They also have these at half pricehttp://www.petplanet.co.uk/category.asp?dept_id=1404&sortby=Pop&filterb=%&page_id=5


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

That's a good price for clippers. They will do the job fine for now while Bailey is a puppy. Now all you need to do is get him to stay still long enough to 'do' him.


----------



## janee (Mar 25, 2012)

A word of caution when buying cheap clippers, I bought a set from Argos, the same sort of style in your link, they got too hot to handle, ok for a quick touch up but not a complete trim.


----------

